

I.Saw - The World's First USB-powered Chainsaw - dpurp
http://www.usbchainsaw.com/

======
brk
Bad product design. The USB port on the saw is an "A" receptacle, which sort
of implies you would connect a USB accessory (like a thumb drive) to it. This
would be, for the average chainsaw consumer, kind of confusing (IMHO).

If tooling and initial manufacturing are not already done, this port on the
saw should be changed to a USB "B" receptacle to help eliminate confusion.
Otherwise, I can see support issues when people try to power iPhones or other
devices from the chainsaw.

------
TrevorJ
This is a (poor) joke meant to promote the conservation of paper. Click the
"Preorder is now closed" link for the explanation. Or don't and save 30
seconds of your life.

